# Breach of confidentiality



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

I had a call from lo's LA today to tell me about a breach of confidentiality. We sent letterbox recently and they had to tell me that the letterbox had been sent on with a slip of paper with our names on. This came to light when the recipient  rang the LA to tell them! Our surname is quite uncommon so this is very concerning. The recipient is not BM but is a family member. What do we do now and how do we have any faith in the letterbox system again?


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, that's awful and scary! Have they made any suggestions or offered any help? I would ask them what they expect you to do now and how you can keep your child safe.


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. It must make you feel very vulnerable. Even with your names, I think/hope  it would still be quite hard for them to find your address? I can imagine it will be hard to keep writing now that this has happened. To be honest, it gives me pause for thought re letterbox contact. I hope they are taking it seriously and have given you some helpful advice. Xxx


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Brummig,

Sorry this has happened to you. I don't know much about the adoption process so I hope you don't mind me replying. 

The fact that the person reported it to the LA suggests that they don't have a negative intention. They would be more likely to keep quiet if they wanted to use the information. I know that doesn't make it ok or any easier to deal with. 

As ciacox said, I hope the LA has some suggestions to support you. 

xx


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Unfortunately I am starting to think a breach of confidentiality is pretty common in adoption - our health visitor has disclosed the area we live in to birth mother, no one knows quite what she has said but possibly even address - we just hope not!

Apparently there was no security flag on the medical records to indicate this was an adoptive placement and birth mother should not be contacted.

Ciacox - I am not sure what you can do really except sit tight and hope nothing comes of it! It's pretty awful though and so unprofessional


----------

